# Possible 335d Mods



## uzek335d (Oct 19, 2012)

Whats up guys,

New member here. Driving a 2011 335d. I've had had for almost a year and absolutely lovin' it. Thinking about possibly adding some mods (matte kindey grille, emblems, likely a spoiler as well). Eventually I'll add on some wheels to go along with it. Think a carbon fiber spoiler will fit well with the color?


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

It seems like the cf spoiler would go well with your car's color; maybe go cf for the grill and other trim items to keep the theme consistent?


----------



## uzek335d (Oct 19, 2012)

Ya. I can def keep it all cf. gonna start with a purchase or 2 this week and def post the progress. Thanks for your input


----------



## uzek335d (Oct 19, 2012)

What kind of mods did you all put on your bimms to make em stand out a lil??


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

uzek335d said:


> What kind of mods did you all put on your bimms to make em stand out a lil??


Link


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

IMO the glossy grills look better than the matte.


----------



## uzek335d (Oct 19, 2012)

thanks. im a newb in the mods game. fishin for some fresh ideas


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Why don't you post a pic of your car first. Some combos don't go well together. CF can look ricey if not done right.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

A couple of things come to mind depending on your budget...

1) Window tint - nice effect and keeps car cool in summer
2) M3 lip spoiler for the trunk
3) New wheels
4) Hamman rep carbon fiber front lip spoiler
5) Wrap alum window trim in black
6) Lowering springs/shocks or coilovers - more agressive stance and improved handling
7) Lux LED angle eyes
8) H8 Fog light bulbs
9) Black kidney grills


----------



## uzek335d (Oct 19, 2012)

kindney grilles are ordered and making an appt for tints likely next week. 

def like the look of the hamman front lip spolier


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

I saw some CF cover for the side view mirrors at the dealership.

Sent from my SGH-I717D using Bimmer App


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Some things I did to my car...


----------



## uzek335d (Oct 19, 2012)

lookin good cssnms

i saw the covers as well.. def make look to invest in those a little later on


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

tint your side markers like I di it cost $10, looks cool


----------



## CrazyINP (Dec 2, 2005)

cssnms said:


> Some things I did to my car...


Where did you get the front splitter from?


----------

